# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Aristotle, smart baby monitor, Mattel, Inc., El Segundo, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mattel, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mattel Is Building An Alexa For Kids"
Her name is Aristotle, and she has eyes, and ears, inside your child's bedroom.

by Mark Wilson
January 3, 2017 

Article "Mattel’s $300 Echo clone will read your children bedtime stories"

by James Vincent
January 3, 2017

Article "Baby’s First Virtual Assistant"
Mattel targets tech-savvy parents with an Echo/baby monitor hybrid.

by Felix Gillette
January 3, 2017

Article "Mattel's Aristotle is like an Amazon Echo for kids"

by Edward C. Baig
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nabi Aristotle: Hands-on

Published on Jan 6, 2017

"Mattel's Aristotle is a kid-focused Echo alternative"
It can light up, play stories and help out with homework.

by Nick Summers
January 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Mattel's Aristotle smart home device aimed at budding families

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Mattel may be known for Barbie dolls, but it's getting a lot smarter, adding baby monitoring, smart home controls, entertainment and education into one new device, the Aristotle.

----------


## Airicist

Aristotle is a voice assistant that grows up with your child

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Mattel's new gadget won't raise your child, but it'll definitely make it easier.

----------


## Airicist

Aristotle hands on CES 2017, voice and video activated kids connected room hub by Mattel nabi

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Aristotle is designed to comfort, entertain, teach, and assist during each development state—evolving with a child as their needs change from infancy to adolescence. In building Aristotle, Mattel’s nabi brand focused on solving parents’ biggest concerns when it comes to IoT: security, privacy, and intuitive ease of use. To that end, Aristotle has been designed with security top of mind, with special attention to COPPA compliance measures and how data is collected, transferred, and stored.Meanwhile, the platform’s Artificial Intelligence will utilize three distinct AI engines, including Microsoft Cognitive Services and the Silk Intelligence Platform. These multi-levels of AI enable Aristotle to learn patterns and autonomously act upon user habits to aid in child development and learning. Aristotle’s AI will also have a unique personality that will appeal to parents and kids and will be presented as the great descendent of Aristotle himself. The Aristotle platform solves one of the biggest issues facing IoT today. Current IoT platforms activate a series of disaggregated devices that must be purchased separately, set up individually and may or may not be compatible with one another. Aristotle incorporates AI, voice, sight and sounds into its hub and camera, providing an all-in-one solution that simply works together. Therefore, the core system is much more than a stylish Bluetooth®/Wi-Fi® Direct speaker with a powerful, voice activated AI. With its dynamic built-in LED multiple color lighting system and companion Wi-Fi camera, Aristotle delivers more enhanced AI capabilities that enable it to do more specialized functions autonomously, including helping sooth a crying baby, purchase diapers or find online deals, reinforce good manners in kids, and even help kids learn a foreign language.
> 
> * Aristotle toddler – Use audio, visual and tactile learning methods for ABCs, 123s first words, sing-alongs and story time. 
> * Aristotle kid – Homework helper, entertainment unit to watch and listen to music, playmate to play 2-player voice games against. 
> * Aristotle tween – More sophisticated learning capabilities including foreign language lessons, in addition to core entertainment functions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mattel cancels AI babysitter after privacy complaints"
The Aristotle was an AI assistant that would sing lullabies to babies and teach them their ABCs

by James Vincent
October 5, 2017

----------

